# Nivel de presion sonora en suma de asociaciones serie y/o paralelo de altavoces.



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 22, 2009)

Hola yo de nuevo planteando una discusion. Primeramente disculpa a los moderadores si estoy creando este tema en el lugar incorrecto. Si ha de ser así "muévanlo" al lugar correspondiente.

Me encontré con este enunciado:

La sensibilidad aumenta siempre y cuando los parlantes esten conectados en paralelo porque la impedancia disminuye, si los conectas en serie la sensibilidad disminuye y la impedancia aumenta.

En otras palabras:

98dB + 98dB = 101dB si están conectados en paralelo

98dB + 98dB = *95dB* si están conectados en serie 

o en dado caso:

98dB + 98dB = *98dB* si están conectados en serie

Cierto o falso ¿Ustedes que opinan?

Pero para entender el planteamiento hay que relacionar el amplificador con los parlantes. Vamos a ver si se entiende mejor con este ejemplo:

Al estar en serie, la impedancia aumenta, por tanto la sensibilidad disminuye.

Entonces, en lugar de intentar sumar/restar un número positivo con otro negativo, deberías sumar dos números positivos de menor magnitud.

Dos circuitos con una sensibilidad de 98 dB, al estar en serie aumentan su resistencia al doble, por tanto disminuyen su sensibilidad a la mitad (-6db) quedando en 92dB cada uno.

Y al ser sumados acústicamente, recuperan en conjunto 3dB, quedando al final en 95dB.

Fuente: http://foros.doctorproaudio.com/showpost.php?p=43879&postcount=18


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2009)

No me parece que sea así, pero tendría que verlo en mas detalle...

A mi juicio es así:

*En Serie:* Si yo tengo 2 parlantes de 98db SPL y 8 ohms cada uno y los conecto en serie, la sensibilidad de los parlantes *NO VA A CAMBIAR*, lo que cambia es la potencia entregada por el amplificador, que es la mitad (y en potencia la mitad es -3dB no -6dB) y la cantidad de SPL del conjunto. Entonces, el conjunto de parlantes recibe una potencia -3dB inferior, o sea...cada parlante opera con la mitad de la potencia que antes, pero la suma acústica de los parlantes, si están en fase, ofrece un aumento de 3dB (el doble de potencia acústica), por ende, la potencia acústica se mantiene igual que antes entregando solo la mitad de la potencia eléctrica al conjunto de parlantes, pero claro...hay que pagar dos parlantes de 98dB SPL para obtener solo 98dB SPL con la mitad de potencia.

*En paralelo:* Considerando los mismos parlantes pero ahora en paralelo, la potencia eléctrica entregada al conjunto se duplica (o sea, +3dB) y si los parlantes están en fase, la potencia acústica también se duplica (o sea, +3dB). Esto es, cada parlante opera a su potencia nominal (por así decirlo) pero al sumar su presión acústica el SPL obtenido es 3dB mayor, es decir 101dB SPL.

Esto lo escribo así desde el aire, tengo que meditarlo un poco mas...

Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 23, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> A mi juicio es así:
> 
> *En Serie:* Si yo tengo 2 parlantes de 98db SPL y 8 ohms cada uno y los conecto en serie, la sensibilidad de los parlantes *NO VA A CAMBIAR*, lo que cambia es la potencia entregada por el amplificador, que es la mitad



Opino igual por lo tanto sigo pensando que la sensibilidad al poner 2 parlantes en serie sigue igual.



ezavalla dijo:


> *En paralelo:* Considerando los mismos parlantes pero ahora en paralelo, la potencia eléctrica entregada al conjunto se duplica (o sea, +3dB) y si los parlantes están en fase, la potencia acústica también se duplica (o sea, +3dB). Esto es, cada parlante opera a su potencia nominal (por así decirlo) pero al sumar su presión acústica el SPL obtenido es 3dB mayor, es decir 101dB SPL.
> 
> Esto lo escribo así desde el aire, tengo que meditarlo un poco mas...
> 
> Saludos!



Pero si la potencia se duplica al bajar la impedancia serían +3dB y a eso el sumamos los otros +3dB de la puesta en fase de los otros parlantes ¿no sería un total de 104dB?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Pero si la potencia se duplica al bajar la impedancia serían +3dB y a eso el sumamos los otros +3dB de la puesta en fase de los otros parlantes ¿no sería un total de 104dB?



Lo que se duplica primero (+3dB) es la potencia eléctrica de salida del amplificador, pero ahora tenés dos parlantes, por lo cual le aplicás la misma potencia que antes a cada uno, de forma tal que cuando los sumás acústicamente es ahí cuando ganás los +3dB extra que te dan los 101dB.

Tenés que verlo suponiendo que tenés un ampli que le dá 1W a un parlante de 8ohms y genera una SPL de 98dB. Cunado ponés otro igual en paralelo, el ampli te entrega 2W, pero es 1W a cada uno, por lo que tenés dos parlantes generando 98dB SPL cada uno y la suma acústica de ellos es lo que te dá 101dB.

Eso también me daba vueltas en mi cabeza, pero me parece que es como te lo digo...

EDITO:
Mirá...recién encuentro esto, y tenés razón, el aumento de SPL es de +6dB, pero por otro motivo muy diferente de las tensiones y potencias eléctricas. Leé acá: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/faq.htm#Q21


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 23, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:


> Leé acá: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/faq.htm#Q21



Muy bueno *ezavalla* me aclaras esa duda. Y esta bien específica esa página de *Frequently Asked Questions* con un poco de nociones básicas del inglés mirá lo que se aprende. 

Question 21


> Why does SPL increase 6 dB for two drivers in parallel, when the electrical power consumed only increases by 3 dB?
> 
> In summary, when two identical drivers are connected in parallel and driven with constant voltage, then twice the electrical power is consumed (+3 dB), the radiated acoustic power is increased by a factor of four (+6 dB), and the free space sound pressure level is doubled (+6 dB) at a given distance.




Traducido queda mas o menos parecido a esto:

Pregunta Nº21


> ¿Por qué el aumento de 6 dB SPL para dos conductores en paralelo, cuando la potencia eléctrica consumida aumento de sólo el 3 dB?
> 
> En resumen, cuando dos altavoces iguales están conectados en paralelo y conducido con tensión constante, el doble de la energía eléctrica que se consume (+3 dB), la potencia acústica radiada se incrementa en un factor de cuatro (+6 dB), y la libre nivel de sonido se duplica el espacio de presión (+6 dB) a una distancia determinada.



Eso lo dice todo. 

Ya sabemos que al juntar dos altavoces iguales en conexión paralelo se ganan 6dB y no 3dB

Y ademas dice:



> *With two identical drivers connected in series*, piston displacement and velocity decrease to 1/2, but the piston area doubles, which leaves the sound pressure and radiated *power unchanged (0 dB)*



Que termina de afirmar lo mismo de la conexion en serie. 

PD: seguro dice mas cosas pero hay que hilar mas fino!


----------



## Cacho (Nov 23, 2009)

Leyendo sólo la conclusión no me cerraba por ningún lado. 
Al abrir el link.. Ahí sí.

Si a alguien (como a mí) no le dan los números, lea el link que está bien explicado el porqué 

Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 25, 2009)

Tenía poco mas de 1 año leyendo que al juntar dos altavoces se ganan +6dB pero literalmente no sabía el ¿por que?  

Hace tiempo tenía este ejemplo guardado, del cual no recuerdo de donde lo copié pero si sé recuerdo el autor. Aquí cito:

_____________

La misma señal de audio reproducida por mas de una fuente sonora se denomina "Coherente", o Relacionada (Este es el caso de un "array" o grupo de subwoofers).
Por cierto, 2 señales Relacionadas que poseen el mismo nivel, polaridad y sin diferencia de tiempo, "siempre" suman 6dB.

Cuando la señal de audio "coherente" tiene diferencias de tiempo, entonces se produciran diferencias de fase por frecuencia y esto se traduce en Filtro de Peine.

Diferente señal de audio para cada fuente sonora se denomina "No-Coherente", o NO-Relacionada (este es el caso del ruido que producen diferentes automoviles, o aplauso de diferentes personas). Y este no es el caso que estamos tratando.

Por cierto, 2 señales No-Relacionadas que poseen el mismo nivel "siempre" suman 3dB
Cuando la señal de audio es "No-Coherente" y tiene diferencias de tiempo, entonces NO se producira Filtro de Peine debido a que la señal es NO-Relacionada.

Mauricio Ramirez
Seminarios y Entrenamientos, Meyer Sound

Buscando un poco mas encontré la fuente: http://fors.doctorproaudio.com/messages/29947.html


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Dic 2, 2009)

En resumen...yo tengo una potencia de 400w por canal en 4 ohms y 280w en 8 ohms y dos parlantes 18" 600w que estan en el canal low de un triamplificado,como seria mejor conectarlos? los dos en paralelo en un canal o uno por cada canal???


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> ...como seria mejor conectarlos? los dos en paralelo en un canal o uno por cada canal???


Como diría Confucio, el amigo de Fogonazo: Depende.

Pregunto a tu pregunta de "¿Cómo sería mejor conectarlos?": Cómo sería mejor conectarlos para lograr... ¿qué?

Saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Dic 2, 2009)

Para lograr mas presion sonora,para que mas podria hacer la pregunta?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2009)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Para lograr mas presion sonora,para que mas podria hacer la pregunta?


Para aprovechar mejor el ampli, para lograr la mejor calidad de sonido, para conseguir la mayor independencia entre canales, para poder panear, para que... ¿para qué más? ¿no?.

Con los dos en paralelo tenés XSPL+3dB, como bien se ha dicho ya. 
Con uno en cada canal tendrás XSPL+XSPL=2XSPL=XSPL+3dB. ¿Qué más podrías tener?
Como al trabajar en un canal solo tenés 400W/4r y al trabajarlo en dos canales tenés 280W+280W/8r, estamos en 560W.
La elección mía es clara.

Saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Dic 2, 2009)

Si yo pense en eso pero queria tener otras opiniones para estar seguro.

Gracias Cacho.


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 15, 2010)

EXCELENTE post, recién termino de "digerir" todos los links.

Me queda una duda, que ya la tenía hace mucho y ahora me vuelve luego de leer el link:
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/faq.htm#Q21

Si tuviera que relacionar de alguna manera "física" la energía radiada (sonora) por un parlante a diferentes potencias, en la misma frecuencia (ejemplo una senoidal pura), ésta seria la *velocidad* a la que se desplaza el cono?

Escribí un trabalenguas.... trato de explicarme.
Tiempo entre que el cono hace un ciclo completo --> tiene que ver con la frecuencia de la senoidal (por lo tanto, constante)
Potencia eléctrica aplicada --> Velocidad?  Amplitud de movimiento? ambas?   Repetir? Ignorar? Reintentar? Cancelar?  

Es decir, le ponga 1 Watt o 50 Watt (misma frecuencia) el parlante va a tener aproximadamente el mismo recorrido, pero su movimiento va a ser más violento? (rápido).
No me cierra, porque la frecuencia se mantiene....
Entonces... Cuanto más amplio el recorrido, más potencia está aplicada? (sería más lógico, de ahí que existan las XMAX y demás...)
La 2 cosas???

Algún alma caritativa (y paciente...) ???    (acá vendría bien una carita agarrándose de los pelos     )

¡Saludos y buen fin de semana para todos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 15, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> Entonces... *Cuanto más amplio el recorrido, más potencia está aplicada?* (sería más lógico, de ahí que existan las XMAX y demás...)



Es así, mientras mas potencia le ponés, mas se desplaza el cono. Recordá que el motor del parlante es una bobina sobre un imán, si el campo producido por la bobina es pequeño (poca corriente) el cono se desplaza poco para lograr el equilibrio. Si aumenta la potencia (mucha corriente) se desplaza mucho. Hay algunas otras cosas para considerar, pero si así lo entendés...mejor.


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 18, 2010)

Gracias *eza* 

Si, lo del campo magnético y corriente suena lógico... Lo que confunde un poco es el hecho de que un mismo parlante, le ponés 20 Watt a 50 Hz y se mueve una barbaridad, en cambio le ponés 60 Watt 2000 Hz y parece moverse con menos amplitud...  Sumado al hecho de que si le ponés 5 Watt a 50 Hz no se mueve la cuarta parte que a 20 Watt 50 Hz(tal vez sencillamente no es lineal)... 
Por lo que mencionás, entiendo que el tema es bastante complejo ... hay algún doc en castellano que me puedas recomendar al respecto para entender esto?

¡Saludos y gracias nuevamente!
Marcelo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> Gracias *eza*  ... Lo que confunde un poco es el hecho de que un mismo parlante, le ponés 20 Watt a 50 Hz y se mueve una barbaridad, en cambio le ponés 60 Watt 2000 Hz y parece moverse con menos amplitud...  Sumado al hecho de que si le ponés 5 Watt a 50 Hz no se mueve la cuarta parte que a 20 Watt 50 Hz(tal vez sencillamente no es lineal)....


Y es lógico que sea así, recuerda que existe la *“inercia”*
Inercia del conjunto Cono, bobina, sistemas de suspensión, Etc. Y la inercia del aire movido por el cono del parlante.
Esto en frecuencias bajas tiene su importancia, pero a medida que la frecuencia aumenta se vuelve cada vez *más* importante


----------



## NEO101 (Ene 18, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y es lógico que sea así, recuerda que existe la *“inercia”*
> Inercia del conjunto Cono, bobina, sistemas de suspensión, Etc. Y la inercia del aire movido por el cono del parlante.
> Esto en frecuencias bajas tiene su importancia, pero a medida que la frecuencia aumenta se vuelve cada vez *más* importante



Buen día Fogonazo 
Tal cual lo que decís. Pero (y siempre hay un pero), si se mira la curva de repuesta en frecuencia de un parlante de 10' medio durito, por ejemplo, mantiene casi una curva plana entre 100 y 2000 Hz. (y se mueve muy diferente a 100 que a 2000).
Entonces: o bien la mayor "energía usada en vencer la inercia" se compensa con una mayor sensibilidad del parlante a esa frecuencia (manteniendo así la "curva plana"), o bien el movimiento que uno "vé" a simple vista es un indicador muy inexacto. 
O bien hay "algo" más que se me escapa... 

Creo que o bien estoy complicando algo sencillo, o bien (lo más probable) estoy tratando de simplificar algo que es muy complejo y tiene muchas "aristas" a considerar para que se entienda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> Buen día Fogonazo
> Tal cual lo que decís. Pero (y siempre hay un pero), si se mira la curva de repuesta en frecuencia de un parlante de 10' medio durito, por ejemplo, mantiene casi una curva plana entre 100 y 2000 Hz. (y se mueve muy diferente a 100 que a 2000).
> Entonces: o bien la mayor "energía usada en vencer la inercia" se compensa con una mayor sensibilidad del parlante a esa frecuencia (manteniendo así la "curva plana"), o bien el movimiento que uno "vé" a simple vista es un indicador muy inexacto.
> O bien hay "algo" más que se me escapa...
> ...


Y un poco de ambas cosas.
Para empezar, comenzaste hablando de del movimiento del parlante y ahora mencionas el nivel de SPL.
Simplificando (Tal vez demasiado) se podría decir que a mayor frecuencia y manteniendo el mismo nivel de SPL se necesita un menor desplazamiento del motor (Parlante).


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 31, 2010)

En esta oportunidad les dejo algo que acabo de leer (raro ¿no?). Y me pareció importante compartirlo. Si hay algo que no es tan cierto o que falta por decir, lo podríamos debatir. ​*

¿Qué sucede al poner dos woofer en paralelo?*​ 

La *impedancia nominal* se divide por dos. La resistencia DC (*Re*) y la inductancia (Le) también.
El consumo de corriente es el doble de los demás altavoces, ya que su impedania es la mitad. Esto hace que reproduzcan 3dB más que su eficiencia nominal a 2.83V.
El área de emisión (*Sd*) se multiplica por dos sin que cambie la eficiencia de cada altavoz, ni *Bl*, por lo que la eficiencia aumenta otros 3 dB por este motivo. Ya tenemos que reproducirán 6dB por encima de su eficiencia nominal.
*Vas* se duplica. La caja necesaria es el doble de grande que para un woofer sólo
La eficiencia es mayor con el mismo desplazamiento, por lo que la distorsión será menor así.
Se mueve el doble de aire, por lo que el SPL máximo, normalmente limitado por *Xmax* aumenta en 3dB.
Fuente: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/FAQ/FAQ.htm#FAQ6


----------

